

Ask HN: Is there a right way to Save As in Mountain Lion? - johnnyg


======
csense
1\. Forswear all future purchases of Apple products

2\. Wipe hard drive

3\. Install Linux Mint

4\. You now have a UI that behaves the way you expect

5\. Profit!

------
powrtoch
I don't think HN should be the place for this type of question question. Try
Stack Overflow.

